# No Child Left Behind ;)



## LadyFlynt (May 22, 2008)

Tom Chapin - Not On The Test


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 22, 2008)

That was awesome. I just emailed that to some other teachers.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 22, 2008)

"...rational discourse is not on the test..." 

Funny, but sad.


----------

